# VOIP > Hardware Reviews >  SPA9000 + SPA400

## C3P0

Καταρχας καλησπερα σε ολους

θα ηθελα μια μικρη βοηθεια
εχω παρει το SPA 400 που το εχω γεφηρωσει με το spa9000
εχω το voip τηλεφωνο spa 921 και 2 spa 901

καταφερα να τα συνδεσω ολα οκ επισης να δεχομαι εισερχομενη κληση
αλλα εχω το εξης προβλημα

οταν πατα 9 οπου 9 ειναι για να βγαζω γραμμη απο pstn και παρω το νουμερο που θελω τοτε αμεσως με πεταει στο 1242 του οτε καμια βοηθεια ? μηπως πρεπει να βαλω κατι καπου τι συμβαινει παω να τρελαθω το ριμαδι το πληρωσα ακριβα και δεν μπωρο να βγαλω γραμμη εξω να παρω οτι νουμερο θελω.
ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων

----------

